# ALT-Gr Taste mit neuem xorg verloren

## gw

Hallo,

habe update auf HAL-losen xorg gemacht und versucht ehemalige hal-policy Dateien nun direkt in xorg.conf.d zu reproduzieren; funktioniert soweit auch ok, mit der einen Ausnahme, daß der modifier key ALT-Gr nicht mehr funktioniert, also kein @ oder \ mehr!

Was muß wo in xorg.conf.d eingetragen sein, um diese Taste zu aktivieren?

Danke

gw

----------

## Hollowman

Guck mal hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-859184.html rein, da hab ich meine configs gepostet. Da ist nur die Alt+Str+Backspace Kombination nicht drin, sonst geht alles.

Sebastian

----------

